# 30-130 live



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

30-130 Results


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Heard a GTR had an off, anyone know who it was? Also where's Hanton no time set yet.

Edit doh just seen Johns first timed run


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I see John is now topping the table, well done!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

239mph. Fuxk me.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

239mph trying to stop with those tiny rear brakes too!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

He has a parachute! :thumbsup: :nervous:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Got to be proud of those numbers!

239mph! Wow.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

That is rather impressive!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ATCO said:


> He has a parachute! :thumbsup: :nervous:


He might need it :thumbsup:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That is completely mental!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Well done John with a cracking time!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Some amazing times ! well done to everyone,can't get my head around 239 mph :bowdown1:


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

239? That's nuts! Is/was the AMS GTR the current fastest at 237mph?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Haven't heard anything yet from SVM so far, what's that with that GTR off?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> 239mph. Fuxk me.


+1 :clap:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing time, John has balls of steel.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Just got back home, great day, John's speed was truly amazing. I spoke to him afterwards and he was lifting off very, very early as he was a bit worried about stopping , reckons it might have done 250 if he had kept accelerating.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Blimey, what tyres were on Medusa?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If that's the case, John should hire out that straight they used on top gear to see what the veyron would do.

That speed is astounding, surely you have to find out the limit?

How is it done, longer final drive? Taller gears? Higher redline?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome times by the gtrs .

Well done hanton for winning and well done george in your JM900R taking second place


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Talked to SVM, no worries here , good to see "Mark Leach" did good, 3rd/4th at top speed, 7.12 also nice for a 800R ...

Ben


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking at my videos my unrecorded run the Vbox shows 182mph not that it was anywhere near the top but none-the-less happy with that. I can see the satellite symbol flashing guessing thats why it didn't record I knew it wasn't as suggested the cable might of come loose 

Was great day with great people, nice to chat to new people I've met and members of the past. Massive thanks to all involved in putting on this event and of course those volunteers! thank you!

Was glad could take out some of the RAF for a run as a thank you. 

Very good fun!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazing results for SVM/John beating cars that are stripped lightweights with gearing for this event. GTR more weight than OEM and gearing for crazy top speeds, even more of an achievement.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Amazing results for SVM/John beating cars that are stripped lightweights with gearing for this event. GTR more weight than OEM and gearing for crazy top speeds, even more of an achievement.


*Yes* the fact Medusa topped both charts *something to be proud of* 
The Evo's are caught Lol
Race logic will verify results from John's car on Monday, we are tantalizing close now 

We have built two mph topping GTR's the world has seen,EG The fastest!!! one @over 237mph"Gundam" and Today one @over 239mph Is Medusa the quickest over a given mile ?? the world has seen! It's close imho 
In any event for sure the gap has closed  and team UK has done good  data a vids up soon.
Watch this space :thumbsup::thumbsup:

kk


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Monumentally epic
Can you imagine this car at the brunters charity day?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2005)

not so sure on evos being caught we posted a faster 30-130 time but its gone to racelogic to be checked also:clap:

well done though them r35's are kicking some arse and making us try harder with our little engines:thumbsup:



[email protected] said:


> *Yes* the fact Medusa topped both charts *one to be proud of*
> The Evo's are caught Lol
> Race logic will verify results from John's car on Monday, we are tantalizing close now
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> not so sure on evos being caught we posted a faster 30-130 time but its gone to racelogic to be checked also:clap:
> 
> well done though them r35's are kicking some arse and making us try harder with our little engines:thumbsup:


I did hear a shout  Jh did many back to back sub 5's :thumbsup: I do think the Evo's now have a fight on, with the crazy big Datsun's:flame:

All in good fun and I think Genuinely a good day out by all testing our car's.
Bring on next year 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Booooh said:


> Talked to SVM, no worries here , good to see "Mark Leach" did good, 3rd/4th at top speed, 7.12 also nice for a 800R ...
> 
> Ben


*They got Marks name wrong* THIS IS YOUR CAR Booh !!! 
for verification. Marks car is a 1000bhp SVM car with Orange paint work
He pulled out last minute (on holiday)

You were holding second place until rear spoilers started to come off :flame: 
Not down "your car did very well in full kit 
You will enjoy!!!, *All stage 6 SVM *turbo-ed cars topped the list and did extreamly well, pulling well over 200mph

The Turbo of Choice :thumbsup:
kk


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *They got Marks name wrong* THIS IS YOUR CAR Booh !!!
> for verification. Marks car is a 1000bhp SVM car with Orange paint work
> He pulled out last minute (on holiday)
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev, heard this when talking to Amar on the phone, he tried to let them change the name, presume he didn't succeed  ...

Very pleased with the result :thumbsup: ...

Contact you guys later, off to bed now after flying home from Gran Canaria ...

Ben


----------



## rayw (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I did hear a shout  Jh did many back to back sub 5's :thumbsup: I do think the Evo's now have a fight on, with the crazy big Datsun's:flame:
> 
> All in good fun and I think Genuinely a good day out by all testing our car's.
> Bring on next year
> kk


 its the scoob that runs today where the fight is onopcorn: it will destroy the 30-130 time....... providing it don't blow uo its only half time


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done John and SVM, 239mph is quite frankly ridiculous and has obliterated everything else there top speed wise. 

I did read John was coming off power quite early on his top speed run and it could have been more. Also the 30-130 may have been beaten by a 4.5 in one of the Evos. No disrespect to John, but he's a big guy and probably in excess of 100kg himself. Have you guys not thought about getting a 60kg racing driver in the car to take the car to the max, shift at optimium points and have confidence to leave it as late as possible on the brakes to achieve better top end? I remember seeing an episode of mythbusters doing a top speed kind of run and the driver made all the difference, pro managed a good 5-10mph more than the 2 amateurs. Just a suggestion anyway, no disrespect meant to big John. 

Is Medusa running again today?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

what a result fair play.
it certainly puts it into perspective a car that is capable of 239 + mph and still wins the 30 - 130 on the same gearing, mind blowing :bowdown1:


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats Guys and its a pleasure to be part of team. All the syvecs cars did fantastic so very happy. The traction control and Rolling ALS did all the work though  unfortunately Andy f has all the features today on his syvecs equipped car so record might go ....

Btw looking at Ecu logs verses the vbox is never going to work. The rules are you have to use one of the vbox provided and that is where times come from... John took top fair and square and also looking at his last 5 runs shows it was not a one off. I can post Johns syvecs log where it shows a lot faster than the 4.6s.

Fantastic job done by the MLR and the GTROC should be proud on how the cars proformed.

Ryan


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ryan.g said:


> Congrats Guys and its a pleasure to be part of team. All the syvecs cars did fantastic so very happy. The traction control and Rolling ALS did all the work though  unfortunately Andy f has all the features today on his syvecs equipped car so record might go ....
> 
> Btw looking at Ecu logs verses the vbox is never going to work. The rules are you have to use one of the vbox provided and that is where times come from... John took top fair and square and also looking at his last 5 runs shows it was not a one off. I can post Johns syvecs log where it shows a lot faster than the 4.6s.
> 
> ...



I'd like to thank Ryan for mapping my car as I think we were the quickest 30-130 and top speed Stage 4 car ( still on standard ECU and running V Power fuel) :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Well done John and SVM, 239mph is quite frankly ridiculous and has obliterated everything else there top speed wise.
> 
> I did read John was coming off power quite early on his top speed run and it could have been more. Also the 30-130 may have been beaten by a 4.5 in one of the Evos. No disrespect to John, but he's a big guy and probably in excess of 100kg himself. Have you guys not thought about getting a 60kg racing driver in the car to take the car to the max, shift at optimium points and have confidence to leave it as late as possible on the brakes to achieve better top end? I remember seeing an episode of mythbusters doing a top speed kind of run and the driver made all the difference, pro managed a good 5-10mph more than the 2 amateurs. Just a suggestion anyway, no disrespect meant to big John.
> 
> Is Medusa running again today?


No Medusa isn't running today , Under trays were flying off, after JH took a passenger out at world record pace!
We have to look at Areo to be a little safer (we want to keep the Scot's lad in one piece)

John was backing off, because of the *Qashqai* tiny rear brakes were getting very hot:flame::flame: We had already lost one GTR ealier in the day @ 205mph with much better brakes on board

He and the Team genuianly belieave 250mph is around the corner

The scooby is a magnificent machine and will beat Johns 30-130 time :bowdown1::bowdown1:
Not quite so sure it will touch 240mph ?????

Apparently there is a *New best time 30-230mph * 18 secs ?? (I think)
I believe it is posted on the MLR ? maybe someone can put me in the know!

Give the Scooby something to aim at :chuckle:

One point about weight! Johns equaled the 30-130 time with a very respected passenger on board:bowdown1::bowdown1: Lol We will never get him to loose weight now !! 

kk


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Which GTRs are running today ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

barry P. said:


> I'd like to thank Ryan for mapping my car as I think we were the quickest 30-130 and top speed Stage 4 car ( still on standard ECU and running V Power fuel) :bowdown1:


:bowdown1::bowdown1: Well done Sir.
kk


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently there is a *New best time 30-230mph * 18 secs ?? (I think)
> I believe it is posted on the MLR ? maybe someone can put me in the know!
> 
> 
> kk


* * * 30-130 2013 - RAF Marham: *Date change* 10th August * * * - Page 42 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

Half way down the page Kevin post by Dave g, 30-230 in 18.37 seconds, mega:thumbsup:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Today's cars are starting to run.

30-130 Results


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent results, well done to all, very impressive results!
Barry, I'm aiming to beat that stg4 record!  (roll on next year!)


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

barry P. said:


> I'd like to thank Ryan for mapping my car as I think we were the quickest 30-130 and top speed Stage 4 car ( still on standard ECU and running V Power fuel) :bowdown1:


I was using yours as a target marker for mine as same spec.

You did a 10.27 and I managed a 10.31 no idea if you had passengers as well? wondering if the heavy sub box, loaded boot and full tank of fuel made the 0.04 difference or whether to blame my wheels 

Your top speed of 185.85mph I couldn't match, I recorded a 182.19mph with VBOX and my GoPro shows but flashing satellite symbol meant it didn't record guessing that could be partly down to you having bigger balls breaking later. I boiled my fluids in Switzerland and was a little concerned on to much heat prior to them being changed at next service in just over a week. I did hit 192mph on autobahn thats the quickest I've managed out the car in my ownership GPS wise.

Was brilliant day though!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Andy just did a 4.43.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Andy just did a 4.43.


Just seen that :runaway: thats crazy and it was his first run out looking at the records.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

EAndy said:


> I was using yours as a target marker for mine as same spec.
> 
> You did a 10.27 and I managed a 10.31 no idea if you had passengers as well? wondering if the heavy sub box, loaded boot and full tank of fuel made the 0.04 difference or whether to blame my wheels
> 
> ...


The full tank of fuel would've made that different mate


----------



## rayw (Mar 5, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Andy just did a 4.43.


 now 4.28


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

YEs but his top speed is nothing compared to John's! Think he has set up for 30-130 rather than top speed?


----------



## rayw (Mar 5, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> YEs but his top speed is nothing compared to John's! Think he has set up for 30-130 rather than top speed?


 what is the title for the marham event? top speed is optional I assume its the same box he used at totb


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

HAha true, but still impressive to see John nearly matching Andy's yet destroying top speed!


----------



## rayw (Mar 5, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> HAha true, but still impressive to see John nearly matching Andy's yet destroying top speed!


 very true and I hope he goes on to top 250mph  would love to see a vid of that


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Who's was the GT-R that broke too late? Was it the one Kev is referring to from 205mph? Just saw a few posts on the MLR forum about it!


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

rayw said:


> now 4.28


Andy F just gone even quicker with a 4.01 maybe there is a 3 there


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

remember Andy was ONLY 0.6mph behind John at TOTB top speed.

That car can do 200+ over 1 mile with ease lol but doubt it would be geared for anything near 240mph :O


----------



## rayw (Mar 5, 2013)

ANDY400R said:


> Andy F just gone even quicker with a 4.01 maybe there is a 3 there


 bloody hell, that's quick!


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Andy hasn't attempted a top speed run yet. He doesnt need to. He has the world record for the fastest Subaru, and I missed out on breaking it yesterday by 2mph due to a limp mode kicking in.

His is geared for circa 230, but he hates top speed runs, will be surprised if he does one tbh.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

230 in a tin can lol

**** that!

Really have to wonder what the GTR of Johns would do if it lost 2-300kg at least!?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fact is Andy knows that top speed is MUCH harder on the engine.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Fact is Andy knows that top speed is MUCH harder on the engine.


Fact is, if Andy wanted to I'm sure he could beat the 239mph,
The car weighs nothing, and by the looks of it he knows how to set and tune a motor!


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Fact is, 239 mph stands.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wosisnim said:


> Fact is, 239 mph stands.


Your right well done john,i could only imagine what johns would go like if it weighed 1000kg!
& congrats Andy for winning the event.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If you are chasing any performance metric, I wouldn't bet against Andy. He's probably the cleverest tuner of cars I've ever. Not an opportunist looking to make money but a due hard engineer who understands engines chassis and drivetrain. He's also a. Excellent driver, which helps.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Just for a comparison what is the 30-130 time for a standard GTR ?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Had a great time yesterday and well done to all. 

Congrats to Andy Forest for lowering the 30-130 time yet further, down to 4.01s this afternoon I believe.. 


Thanks to the RAF and to the MLR for their superb organisation.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

Mines standard except for a map by Ben. I ran 11.6secs with the map and then set it back to the stock map (via the cruise control buttons) and did a 12.5 but with a passenger as well. It's not scientific but it gives an indication I guess. Mines an 09 car

Also meant to say that Andy's 4.01 looked stupidly quick as I was the car following him so saw his run from the Marshalls holding point at the start of the runway. The acceleration looked amazing. And, congrats to Jon as I was nervous braking from 178 for the corner at the end of the runway and to think he was going 60mph faster is unbelievable!! Well done to all who had a hand in Medusa


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for that, puts into perspective how fast these cars are as a standard GTR isn't exactly slow !


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

LennyGTR said:


> And, congrats to Jon as I was nervous braking from 178 for the corner at the end of the runway and to think he was going 60mph faster is unbelievable!! Well done to all who had a hand in Medusa


+ he had tiny rear brakes


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Mrw said:


> Just for a comparison what is the 30-130 time for a standard GTR ?


I ran an 11.76 in my MY09 with Y-pipe and stock Cobb map. Could do a bit better I think,as it was my first time, and technique is important. Conditions pretty good, but slightly uphill with a little headwind .


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't believe I missed all this, set my alarm for 5.30am so it would give me plenty of time to make the journey form Leeds, is was in such a deep sleep when i checked the time it was 10am  gutted


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Is John`s 60-130 time know?...since it`s so widely used in the states NAGTROC's official GT-R 60-130 list - Drag Strip - GT-R Life it would give a perfect indicator of how our times/cars compare since it seems there`s so much lost in translation when it comes to US/UK dyno figures,this would give us an even ground.In fact it would be nice to see that figure on our V-box thread if it`s been obtained at some event or another.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Big Thanks*

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to everyone for a great weekend.

Special thanks to MLR for organising this event:clap:
Another special thanks for the event hosts

But I have to save the biggest thanks to the team 
SVM, Kev, Amar, Gavin and John and all the boys back at the shop:clap:
Ryan from Syvecs for tuning and keeping me calm shame we could not get the NOS dialled in:clap:
Ludders for starting me on this foolish persuit:clap:
Knight Racer for the go faster Ducktail lid:clap:
Nissan for the tiny Quasqai brakes...........never again.......I should have pulled the chute
Ben for just being Ben
And last but NOT least the Accountant for her financial support:clap:

We are now waiting for Vbox results as we did the runs from a standing start to try to get the Mile record but I think with the uphill part of the track we may have come up short:sadwavey:

Really happy to see Andy Forest take my one day old record for the 30-130 we jocks like to keep the glory north of the border

The upside is we now have the fastest GTR-35 on the planet and still only a 3.8 litre with lots more in the pipeline

Just goes to show the quality of the British tuning scene

Many thanks to all involved what a great team and I'm very proud to be part of it even if I am a FAT crap driver


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

What was it you said when you got back.. "that was quite a rush"  I should imagine it was...

Well done for keeping your foot in at 239mph with the end of the runway looming and a little gap between the barriers to negotiate.. Very brave!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done lads - you can keep hold of my shaft as its your lucky charm.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Records have fallen* !!Watch this space we have some fantastic News for the UK R35 scene
kk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Jm-Imports said:


> well done lads - you can keep hold of my shaft as its your lucky charm.


Dear god that is a thought I didn't need.......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Dear god that is a thought I didn't need.......


errrrrrrrrrrrrr me to Lol:nervous:
kk


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Many thanks to all involved what a great team and I'm very proud to be part of it even if I am a FAT crap driver


Many congratulations John, you do the club proud. However, you are not a crap driver just a well proportioned one:bowdown1:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

So anyone going to elaborate on what happened with the gt-r who went off the runway? Was it ok / any damage?!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

buzzysingh said:


> So anyone going to elaborate on what happened with the gt-r who went off the runway? Was it ok / any damage?!


I can help with info. Amar was passenger and was on camra 
shouting brake brake brake brake Brake

They shot off the end :runaway:

No one was injurged and all ended up ok, at the time sh,t hit the fan
the r35 owner was asked to leave

He gave everyone a full apology and it has all been resolved.(fingers crossed),

At the end of the day it was his first time and didn't realize the cones were the start of the braking area, he went threw the Brake point flat out :flame:
at 205mph

To late even for stoppers on an R35, ironically He would of been one of the quickest cars, he topped the leader board till half way lol

kk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Any damage?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad all was Ok! Hopefully his ego has not suffered too much damage, bet he was gutted!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Any damage?


No Sir ,just his Pride (very lucky man) the landing lights he flew over are 20k 
not to mention his car value, Lucky escape
A silly thing to do, but i think a lesson learnt, It is not the speed that will hurt it is the stopping, TBH everyone was more worried about the Air Base , once we knew Driver was ok. There was not a nice feeling around, Had he distroyed one of these lights? End of the day such Relief all was OK

I think everyone was a little more cautious afterwards Especially JH with his tiny back brakes trying to do 240mph :flame:
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

blue34 said:


> What was it you said when you got back.. "that was quite a rush"  I should imagine it was...
> 
> Well done for keeping your foot in at 239mph with the end of the runway looming and a little gap between the barriers to negotiate.. Very brave!


cheers Malcolm but some would say stupid:runaway:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> well done lads - you can keep hold of my shaft as its your lucky charm.


Now Now Jurgen...we don't want folks talking about me holding your shaft do we:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

buzzysingh said:


> Glad all was Ok! Hopefully his ego has not suffered too much damage, bet he was gutted!


Gutted is an understatement, The chap was sick with worry he had f...cked the whole event for everyone including all the MLR Guy's
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Many congratulations John, you do the club proud. However, you are not a crap driver just a well proportioned one:bowdown1:


May I thank you for being so PC....but........I'm FAT:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Turbotwo said:


> Is John`s 60-130 time know?...since it`s so widely used in the states NAGTROC's official GT-R 60-130 list - Drag Strip - GT-R Life it would give a perfect indicator of how our times/cars compare since it seems there`s so much lost in translation when it comes to US/UK dyno figures,this would give us an even ground.In fact it would be nice to see that figure on our V-box thread if it`s been obtained at some event or another.


Be careful in your comparison as an american prepared drag strip is a superior surface than an air base strip.

I will see if we have the times to compare, I think it right to compare
an *all rounder*, not just an out and out prepared Drag car
as Johns car ran good acceleration and best Top speed of 239mph

It is fair to say, *reduce* the speed range and the acceleration can improve,
Horse for a coarse Lol
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Now Now Jurgen...we don't want folks talking about me holding your shaft do we:chuckle:


lol your car is an animal :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I have listed the all time best times below from cars 60-130mph they seem to like this yard stick in the US 

60 -130 mph (96.5-209.2 kph):
2.67 - AMS Alpha-Omega, C16 (strip)
3.29 SVM 1400R Medusa (Air field) Concrete/tarmac) (top speed 239.1mph)
3.31 - AMS Alpha 12, C16 (strip)
3.33 - Divexxtreme / Switzer R1K-X, Q16 (strip)
3.36 - Topspeed Motorsports / Alpha 12, Cobb AP, C16 (street)
3.46 - Heacuva / AMS Alpha 12, MS109 (street)
3.58 - timsanders / AMS Alpha 12 (strip)
3.70 - Topspeed Motorsports / ETS kit, C16 (street)
3.83 - mikewads / AMS Alpha 10, E85 (street)
3.85 - Switzer R1K, Q16 (street)
4.10 - Exelixis Motorsport, C16 (street)
4.34 - Divexxtreme / Switzer Ultimate Street Edition, 93 octane (street)
4.39 - VEGASGTR / (street)
4.45 - Bob / AAM GT900R, E85 (street)
4.55 - gripforce-gtr (street)
4.70 - Kisco / Switzer E900 (street)
4.82 - Ben Linney GTC / Spec 800, E85 (street)
5.48 - Audioenvy / SIR Stage 1 turbo, bolt-ons, E85 (street)
5.85 - Mike at AWD Motorsports / full bolt-ons, *stock turbos*, E85 (strip)
5.92 - IMFASTER / AMS Alpha 9, built-motor, 93 octane (street)
5.99 - Divexxtreme / Switzer P700, 100 octane (street)
6.00 - Switzer P800, 93 octane (street)
6.22 - Goonthree / GTC intake, mid-pipe, DP, cat-back, E85 tune (street)
6.45 - mr2slo4u/ Cobb intakes, 2012 inlets, SIR pumps, mid-pipe, DP, cat-back, E85 tune (street)
6.56 - Pizzamangtr/catless DPs & MP, exhaust, intakes, injectors, inlet pipes, pumps, Visconti tune/E85 (street)
6.57 - Easy2speed /TopSpeed Tune, HKS Midpipe, AMS Downpipes, E85 (street)
6.60 - Divexxtreme / Switzer P700, 93 octane (street)
6.61 - Dana @ Virtual Works / bolt-ons, stock turbos, E85 (street)
7.05 - Divexxtreme / Switzer P600, cat-back, drop-in filters, 100 octane (street)
7.16 - JimmyP / E85, stock turbos, intake, exhaust, injectors, GTC tune (strip)
7.22 - Easy2Speed /TopSpeed Tune, HKS Midpipe, AMS Downpipes, 93 octane (street)
7.23 - Tom C / AAM DPs, MP, T1R cat-back, AAM 2.75" Intakes, inlets, 1000cc Injectors, AAM tune 93 octane (street)
7.27 - FikseGTS / 2013 with midpipe and tune / 93 octane (street)
7.74 - HoustonT / Boost Logic BL640 (downpipes, y-pipe, BC, hard IC pipes, tune) 93 octane (strip)
9.4x - FikseGTS / stock 2012 / 93 octane (street)
9.99 - Divexxtreme / stock 2010 / 93 octane (street)

Unfortunately we only have to hand data from the "passenger carrying run"

with the extra 80k man in LOl
*John ran 60-130mph in 3.29sec on the Radial tyres*

Cold Drag x plys are no good on unprepared surfaces and Times with those fitted were actally slower, Is it fair to put as "Drag stip" or "Street" Neither realyy applies
@ the end of the day, Johns car ran the second fastest 60-130mph time of all time :chuckle:

Could some one help us post on GTR Life pls
I will supply the writen Proof from Race logic, seems as the yanks took my post off 
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, what fuel was John running? most of the other people on the list seem to mention that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adam E85R

can someone post Up on the all time list? I would really appreciate it.

It was also up hill lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

done.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> done.


 :thumbsup:
kk


----------

